# Go Canes!!!! Stanley Cup Winners!!!!



## Guro Harold (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry Lisa, Flatlander, Andrew!!!


Da Canes are Stanley Cup Winners!!!!

Party On!!!!artyon:


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2006)

Can you hear "The Brass Bonanza" playing like an echo in the background?


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 19, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Sorry Lisa, Flatlander, Andrew!!!
> 
> 
> Da Canes are Stanley Cup Winners!!!!
> ...



woohoo! Go Canes!

*high fives Palusut*


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jun 20, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Can you hear "The Brass Bonanza" playing like an echo in the background?


 
Thats what I'm talking about...That would have been classic had that rung out..

Congrats to the Whale! A truely entertaining and intense series!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2006)

_WOOHOO!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
_
As a former NC resident, and with family in the Boone area, I am really glad the Canes took the cup. 
​


----------



## Kensai (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done to the Hurricanes, look for the Toronto Mapleleafs to take that crown from you next year. 







I can dream can't I? LOl...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 20, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> woohoo! Go Canes!
> 
> *high fives Palusut*


Back at cha, mrhnau!!!:cheers:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 20, 2006)

Boo!


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 1, 2006)

Lots of fun post-season activity... the Canes signed Staal, Commodore, Brind'amour and got a new goalie. Looks like Gerber is likely not coming back.
 Its such a shame we have to wait so long for next season  any other post-season trades/signings you are excited about?


----------



## Paul B (Jul 1, 2006)

Uhmmm..yeah...as of now the GM (Dale Tallon) for the Hawks has done exactly squat. It's going to be another great season of Blackhawk hockey.yay.

I bet Kensai is excited about Kubina for the Leafs,though. I don't know why they picked him up when they're already stacked at D with McCabe and Kaberle. It doesn't make sense to me. I do have three words,though.

*GIVE ME EDDIE!!!!*


----------



## Kensai (Jul 16, 2006)

We've just signed Andrew Raycroft from the Bruins. Hmmm.... Not convinced. Hopefully he'll have his rookie year, and not the one that saw him fall to 3rd choice last year. The Leafs have also signed Hal Gill (also from the Bruins) and more importantly Pavel Kubina, I see Gill as nothing more than a depth D-man, who's perhaps there to help Raycroft settle in. Not a huge improvement over last year, but at least we've gotten rid of Belfour, Domi and Aki Berg, who was a big bloke, but would lay a hit like a marsh mellow. Useless!

Paul Maurice as coach should be a change in coaching style too! Leafs for the Cup 2007!!!  







Once again, it's good to dream.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 16, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Uhmmm..yeah...as of now the GM (Dale Tallon) for the Hawks has done exactly squat. It's going to be another great season of Blackhawk hockey.yay.
> 
> I bet Kensai is excited about Kubina for the Leafs,though. I don't know why they picked him up when they're already stacked at D with McCabe and Kaberle. It doesn't make sense to me. I do have three words,though.
> 
> *GIVE ME EDDIE!!!!*



Sorry Paul mate, should have read your post. Tut... We had Mcabe and Kaberle, but from 3-6 we had squat in terms of defence. We had to play so many rookies last year due to injured d-men. You can have Eddie, he's 40+ with a knackered back. The Leafs are trying (supposedly) to get younger, hence the Raycroft signing, but you're right, I am happy with the Kubina signing. The Leafs need a winger of decent skill for Sundin, to act as a foil for him, but again JFJ has done his usual trick of overpaying for all signings, and had very little left in the pot for a decent winger. Someone like Carter, who's leaving the Canucks...


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 25, 2006)

The Eagle has landed! Looks like the Florida Panthers just signed Ed Belfour. At 41, he can't have too many more seasons left... anyone think he will catch  Patrick Roy for most wins?

I just wondered... since there are no more ties, I wonder if this will skew the stats for goalies? It might be easier for Belfour to get to Roy's plateau of victories...


----------



## Paul B (Jul 25, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> The Eagle has landed! Looks like the Florida Panthers just signed Ed Belfour. At 41, he can't have too many more seasons left... anyone think he will catch Patrick Roy for most wins?
> 
> I just wondered... since there are no more ties, I wonder if this will skew the stats for goalies? It might be easier for Belfour to get to Roy's plateau of victories...


 
Geez..I don't know. Luongo is a heck of a goalie when he's on his game,and those are huge pads to fill. I predict a sink or swim 06-07 season for Belfour. I just don't see a happy medium coming from the eagle this year. I was totally kidding about Belfour,Kensai..I'd take Domi over him anyday.:boing2: 

I am excited about Martin Havlat coming to Chicago,though. He'll definitely help our offense(or lack thereof) this coming season. I'm looking for the Bulin hole to have a much better year than last year.I think I'll shoot myself in the foot and consider wearing a Detroit jersey(never happen) if we have another 26 Ws this coming year.


----------

